# Ampguy Dumble style amps made in Toronto



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

I posted about Guy and his amps quite a while ago and since then he's added a couple of amps to his line up including an Overdrive special type.

Has anyone had any recent experience with these?

(Posting an Instagram link because that seems to be the most up to date channel for him)









AmpGuy Inc (@ampguy.ca) • Instagram photos and videos


981 Followers, 1,481 Following, 174 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from AmpGuy Inc (@ampguy.ca)




instagram.com





Also YouTube -


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

No but am also following on Instagram, and their amps look and sound killer!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

DaddyDog said:


> No but am also following on Instagram, and their amps look and sound killer!


They do! I've played his John Mayer type amp and it did sound pretty great!

__
http://instagr.am/p/BxV22CSlGuB/

I'm saving to (eventually) buy a Two Rock but man it makes me think how much of a premium I would be paying cause of the brand name. 

But I know I wouldn't be happy if I settled for anything else...


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

What kinda cake is he asking for these?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

MarkM said:


> What kinda cake is he asking for these?



Chocolate.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

MarkM said:


> What kinda cake is he asking for these?


Ummm financially, it was around 2000 for a loaded combo of the 50w version of his JM style amp. The cleans did sound huge in person. Not the best OD sound but to be fair, we just dimed the OD and didn't really sculpt the tone cause we were short on time.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

MarkM said:


> What kinda cake is he asking for these?


Ditto. would like to know.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> Ummm financially, it was around 2000 for a loaded combo of the 50w version of his JM style amp. The cleans did sound huge in person. Not the best OD sound but to be fair, we just dimed the OD and didn't really sculpt the tone cause we were short on time.


Sounds fair. I'll have to audition one of these


----------



## radiocure (Feb 24, 2006)

Had a chance to play his overdrive special a couple days ago. It was a fantastic sounding amp. I don’t have anything to compare it with except Dumble clips on YouTube, but it had the sound in my head of what I expected it to sound like. The workmanship was top notch and Guy seems like a good dude.
I played both a 22 watt 6v6 and a 50 watt 6L6. There was little difference in volume, but the low end was more present and a little firmer with the 6L6’s. I also played a couple different speakers. He had an EV12L and a G12-65. I preferred the G12. The notes popped a bit more and had more presence.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

radiocure said:


> Had a chance to play his overdrive special a couple days ago. It was a fantastic sounding amp. I don’t have anything to compare it with except Dumble clips on YouTube, but it had the sound in my head of what I expected it to sound like. The workmanship was top notch and Guy seems like a good dude.
> I played both a 22 watt 6v6 and a 50 watt 6L6. There was little difference in volume, but the low end was more present and a little firmer with the 6L6’s. I also played a couple different speakers. He had an EV12L and a G12-65. I preferred the G12. The notes popped a bit more and had more presence.


Oh that's cool! I definitely wanna try his ODS amp sometime. It would be great to run that in stereo with my vibrolux RI. Did the amp stay clean at all? 

This is the ODS sound for me. Would you say it sounded close to this?


----------



## radiocure (Feb 24, 2006)

The amp can stay super clean if you want it to. Aside from the TMB controls, the switches really help shape the tone.
I was playing a strat so it's not a real comparison, but you can get in that ballpark for sure. Guy told me his ODS is modelled after Robben Ford's dumble. I'll take him at his word.
I forgot to mention that I put down a deposit on a 6L6 ODS. It'll be a while until I get it, but I'm really excited for it.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

radiocure said:


> The amp can stay super clean if you want it to. Aside from the TMB controls, the switches really help shape the tone.
> I was playing a strat so it's not a real comparison, but you can get in that ballpark for sure. Guy told me his ODS is modelled after Robben Ford's dumble. I'll take him at his word.
> I forgot to mention that I put down a deposit on a 6L6 ODS. It'll be a while until I get it, but I'm really excited for it.


Congratulations! Would you be able to say what the ballpark wait time and deposit is?


----------



## radiocure (Feb 24, 2006)

Deposit was $300 CAD. It'll be ready in December.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

radiocure said:


> Deposit was $300 CAD. It'll be ready in December.


That's great! Pretty reasonable too! I remember Guy's prices being really good for the build quality he offers. Glad to see his tuff is taking off


----------



## John K (Nov 8, 2020)

I just picked up my 50 watt Overdrive Reverb with a matching 2 x 12 cabinet. There are more ways to shape the sound and control break up at different volumes. $3,000 cad all in. Guy is a true craftsman. Compared to my vintage fender twin or mesa boogie mark iv combo, Guy's amp is better, not just different. I think that there are subtle harmonics and tones that I have not heard from my guitars before. Spending money on one of Guy's amp rather than searching for another guitar and tone was a good decision. This is one amp to rule them all!


----------



## John K (Nov 8, 2020)

John K said:


> I just picked up my 50 watt Overdrive Reverb with a matching 2 x 12 cabinet. There are more ways to shape the sound and control break up at different volumes. $3,000 cad all in. Guy is a true craftsman. Compared to my vintage fender twin or mesa boogie mark iv combo, Guy's amp is better, not just different. I think that there are subtle harmonics and tones that I have not heard from my guitars before. Spending money on one of Guy's amp rather than searching for another guitar and tone was a good decision. This is one amp to rule them all!
> View attachment 352917


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

radiocure said:


> Had a chance to play his overdrive special a couple days ago. It was a fantastic sounding amp. I don’t have anything to compare it with except Dumble clips on YouTube, but it had the sound in my head of what I expected it to sound like. The workmanship was top notch and Guy seems like a good dude.
> I played both a 22 watt 6v6 and a 50 watt 6L6. There was little difference in volume, but the low end was more present and a little firmer with the 6L6’s. I also played a couple different speakers. He had an EV12L and a G12-65. I preferred the G12. The notes popped a bit more and had more presence.


well described


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

what is that covering? peta approved?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Alan Small said:


> what is that covering? peta approved?


Muppet farm?


----------



## John K (Nov 8, 2020)

Suede. Saw a picture of a Dumble just like it. Guy's cabs are excellent.


----------



## radiocure (Feb 24, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> what is that covering? peta approved?


I don't know the answer to that. He has other options if you prefer.


----------



## John K (Nov 8, 2020)

radiocure said:


> I don't know the answer to that. He has other options if you prefer.


Suede!


----------



## ABCarlson (Jan 11, 2021)

Just resurrecting this thread since I'm looking at these amps. Anyone in Edmonton area have one I could play?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

radiocure said:


> The amp can stay super clean if you want it to. Aside from the TMB controls, the switches really help shape the tone.
> I was playing a strat so it's not a real comparison, but you can get in that ballpark for sure. Guy told me his ODS is modelled after Robben Ford's dumble. I'll take him at his word.
> I forgot to mention that I put down a deposit on a 6L6 ODS. It'll be a while until I get it, but I'm really excited for it.


Did you get this amp? If so show it off!


----------



## fmjohns (Aug 21, 2020)

I have one of Guy’s amps and it’s absolutely fantastic. Bang for the buck, it can’t be beat. If you’re on the fence with getting one, don’t be - the quality is there for a hand-wired P2P amp. 

And bonus, you’re supporting a local creator following his passion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Dont have any experience with Ampguy but I did buy a D-Style replica made by a member here. Amazing amp. These amps circuits are very versatile.

One suggestion, get a 100w.
-Either way, you will need a great master volume. There is no point in gettin a 22w/50w IMO.
-You'll never lack headroom
-... that feeling! 🤤 nothing beat a 100w amp, even at bedroom volume.


----------



## Geezyk (Feb 1, 2019)

I got one of Guy's amps this year, a 50w Overdrive Reverb. Definitely an amazing value considering the build quality, the sound, and the fact that Guy will tweak and accommodate your aesthetic/circuit requests. Guy is also a great hang, super knowledgeable and chill guy so it was really a pleasure doing business with him. He also sends loads of progress pics and stuff.

The amp sounds killer with humbuckers and single coils, and has equally lovely clean and overdrive sounds. 
It takes pedals beautifully, has a great fast punchy response, and a great midrange that sits in a nice place in the mix. The reverb circuit is also really unique and cool, not your typical splashy spring reverb but maybe somewhere in between that and a plate? And the master volume works great, I can easily play it at home and still get a great sound at a reasonable volume.

My band can get pretty loud, and the amp has a load of clean headroom to manage that (played it at Lee's Palace in TO and had the preamp about halfway up and the master around 3 there through a Marshall 4x12). I also had him build a matching cab which is super solid.

Would definitely recommend his amps, well worth the money and wait if you're on the fence!


----------

